# G80 Locker... is it suppose to do this???



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

OK my 2500HD has the G80 Locking rear diff. and I have a question on proper operation.

We had our first snowfall of the year here, and I notices something I did not notice about my locker last year.

I am pulling up into a sloping driveway that has a thin layer of ice under the snow. Truck looses traction, I hear the G80 clunk, which to me always meant it locked the axles up. Now last year it always clunked ounce and I would regain traction... but I never hat this sloping driveway with ice under snow situation. In this situation, it never seems to stay locked up. It clunked repeatedly(chattered actually) and the tires would just spin and spin(Truck did not move forward... it actually slid down the driveway a bit). Now I was not outside the truck to say weather both wheels were spinning, I just know the the truck did not move forward. I had to lock it into 4wd to get up the drive way. To me it seems like the locker would only engage ounce and stay locked until the truck advanced some distance.

I am just concerned about the multiple "clucks" (chattering). I do not hear any odd noised our of the rear end when driving around.

Should I have it checked out??? Or is this how I should expect the G80 to work on a very slick surface like snow covered ice.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds like you were on ice with no traction. My 02 would ratchet like that in certain conditions. So far the 05 hasnt done that. If you dont feel comfortable with it. It cant hurt to have it checked out for piece of mind.
Later John


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya if you were on the ice, I don't think it'd help you, but on that locking diff is it a limited slip?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

my truck has a Detroit locker, never hear it clunk. I have a slight leak from one axle end, when the fluid gets just a little low it acts up. Once I was sitting on glare ice, had the right rears spinning, the left rears were ratcheting around pretty slowly. Scared me, I thought I broke something, but added oil and worked fine. When it "ratcheted", I mean the left rears would make like a quarter revolution, stop, make another 1/4 revolution, stop, and so on.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Mowerpan said:


> Ya if you were on the ice, I don't think it'd help you, but on that locking diff is it a limited slip?


That was an informative answer...


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Detroitdan said:


> my truck has a Detroit locker, never hear it clunk. I have a slight leak from one axle end, when the fluid gets just a little low it acts up. Once I was sitting on glare ice, had the right rears spinning, the left rears were ratcheting around pretty slowly. Scared me, I thought I broke something, but added oil and worked fine. When it "ratcheted", I mean the left rears would make like a quarter revolution, stop, make another 1/4 revolution, stop, and so on.


I have not noticed a leak so I would doubt that is the problem...I think I am going to have the dealer take a look at it when I have the steering shaft looked at. At least that way it is documented I had a concern if anything goes wrong.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I have an 04 Silverado 1500 w/locking rear diff. I noticed the same thing on mine, when the rear wheel slips, I hear a clunk. When i'm on ice or just too lazy to put it in 4wd, it'll clunk repeatedly. I think thats normal, it just the way the rear locker works, at least thats what i was told. You should be ok, but it never hurt to have the dealer check it out and document it like you said.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

The locking diffs start out as a limited slip. The ratcheting you here is the diff locking. Hence the name locking diff. It goes from limited slip to full lock. So the ratcheting you heard was the diff locking. You will notice after you have done some spinning and locked the diff in, you will get tire squeal when turning corners until it unlocks. Hope this post is more informative for you.
Later


----------

